
Respond to Ctrl+C interrupt signals gracefully with context in Golang - matryer
https://pace.dev/blog/2020/02/17/repond-to-ctrl-c-interrupt-signals-gracefully-with-context-in-golang-by-mat-ryer
======
Hanxv
[https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3ZDN9RFsBh](https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3ZDN9RFsBh)

This might be simpler.

